# 1st Post and All



## marcus4hire (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi everybody. As you can see, this is my 2nd post. The first was used in the 'When did you become interested in warbirds thread.'

To quote the Mrs. yesterday when I showed her the new forums I found, "You totally creamed your pants, didn't you?" I think that is a fair synopsis.

In any case, can't believe it took me so long to find this place!! I have stopped at a couple of similar forums but they didn't have that much traffic. Stumbled upon this one when I was doing some research on the K-14.

Not sure what I will use this place for. Maybe as references for the models I build?? Perhaps to get a review on a book?? Verify an obscure myth/legend?? General historia?? Pretty much all of them!! One stop shopping.

Anyhoo.

Please be patient if I don't reply right away. I am an active member of a couple of other forums but none in this format so it could take me a bit to reply to IM's or email as I get used to it.

Oh, I love all warbirds and is pretty much all I do in my spare time. I concentrate on ETO: 8th AF and Luftwaffe Ostfront (thought I have been delving into the Mediterranean lately).


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Marcus. The crowd here is very helpful and sincere so make yourself at home.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard and Happy New Year.


----------



## imalko (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome Marcus. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome on the board. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome from the Chicago area


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi there and welcome from me in Denmark.


----------



## N4521U (Jan 1, 2011)

You could probably find answers to Any of those questions in here..... This is what I have found anyway. It's a pretty good place to hang out. I am a displaced Yank from CA living in Oz. Let us see where you are from. And, let's see some pictures of what you are building... Cheers, Bill


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard Marcus, you will fit in nicely!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! This is the best place to be - I've been to a few other forums but here you will usually get an answer within hours not days. Your Mrs. could be my Pre-Wife's sister as that is almost the exact reaction I get from her!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello and welcome form me 'somewhere in England'.
Ought to be careful delving into the Med - there's some nasty stuff in those waters!!


----------



## marcus4hire (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, all.

Most of my usual forums have a lot of traffic but a 'hello' from a new member often rates only a quick 'Hi'.

I hail from the Midwest US. Oklahoma to be precise. I'll see if I can get some photos up in the next day or two, once I learn to post the pics.

Thanks again!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the family Marcus


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to the asylum mate, pick yourself a nice colourful jacket and choose a room with a view...


----------



## mikewint (Jan 2, 2011)

I echo Jan above, we are here to help. We've helped him (Lucky13) come a long way resolving his sheep and lego issues. and we're never judgemental


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, you will find a lot of good people here.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2011)

Welcome from the Great Pacific Northwest!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 4, 2011)

G'day Marcus, welcome to the family, there a great bunch, sometimes weird but great.


----------



## mikewint (Jan 4, 2011)

Vic, I, personally, am not weird!


----------

